# Tile Stone & Marble Installation



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a job get postponed till August. So we have the rest of April open if anyone needs any tile or stone work. I am licensed insured and have lots of references. I have been in business for 15 years. We can do simple installations or custom jobs. I have pictures of some of my work, most of which is in Destin, or I can actually meet and show several jobs we have done. We work from Pensacola to almost Panama City. Including the north end of the counties as I live outside Crestview. Homeowner, builder, interior designer, or flooring store, give us a call or a pm. Thanks Clint 850-217-7958


----------

